# How to create a transparent browser window as overlay?



## cdiscla (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello,
i have dynamic webpages that i would like to embed in OBS to show dynamic content as overlay in OBS.
I don't know how to set set browser transparency, browser box hides video while i would like to see it in transparency.
Maybe i could dynamically create transparent PNG images, but i would eventually use animations that i could use in webpage.
Is there a way to set a transparent browser window?
Thanks in advance and greetings
C.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 22, 2021)

Have you tried adding the page as a browser source? OBS makes browser backgrounds transparent by default.


----------



## ozone (Mar 20, 2021)

Try doing this:

Select source
Right click the window frame of selected Source on the canvas
Select "Filters" from the menu
Add a "Color Key" to "Effect Filters" (click '+' button at bottom of Effect Filters area)
Then decrease "Opacity" from Color Key properties


----------



## NeverQui (Jun 22, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> Have you tried adding the page as a browser source? OBS makes browser backgrounds transparent by default.


How can I disable this behavior? I would like to use a browser source where the background is visible. How do I disable the brower background transparency?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 23, 2021)

Delete the default CSS in the browser source properties.


----------

